# Fish ID



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what kind of sunfish/bream this is?

I live along a creek in The Heights area of Houston where 2 small creeks form one big one, and these things school up by the dozens during the warm months. Some get up to around 8-9".


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like a Longear Sunfish


----------



## Gwandrews (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds like you should get a flyrod and have some fun! Thats a good looking sunfish tho.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

JMGuerrero said:


> Looks like a Longear Sunfish


yeah...what he said...

BBR


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

I used to call those "rock bass"......


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I think some people call them rock bass or warmouth, Get a fly rod.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah 3 or 4wt fly rod would be awesome fun! I like to Fly fish for Carp in the Stella Link Flats on Braes Bayou. Bass popers usually produce on the bayous!

http://www.metroanglers.com/

-Chris


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

FISHROADIE said:


> I think some people call them rock bass or warmouth, Get a fly rod.


Warmouth are a different fish in the Lepomis genus (_Lepomis gulosus_). They are more mottled in color.

And i'm not a hundred percent sure that is a longear. It's ear is pretty small compared to a lot of the longear's I've seen. I think it might be a green although I could be wrong.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I think it might be a green although I could be wrong.


X2. Definitely a green sunfish.

As soon as Meadowlark finds this be ready for the science!!


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

!tuna!


HGX_Fisherman said:


> X2. Definitely a green sunfish.
> 
> As soon as Meadowlark finds this be ready for the science!!


Yep I take my statement back. Looks like a Green.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like AMB got it right. I'll take a better pic of one and post it. I can literally cast to the water from my porch.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

WE CALL THEM TANK PEARCH... THE "BEST" PEARCH TO FISH WITH... GOTTA AGREE W/ MULLET BOY THAT IT IS NOT A WAR MOUTH


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

green sunfish


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

We always called them goggle eyes. 
But according to google and wikipedia they are green perch.
That is a nice one.


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Warmouth*

Warmouth is what we call a goggle-eye. I think that is a green sunfish. It could be some sort of hybrid.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

X2, with Sun Beam - goggle-eye... Warmouths or "LOG" perch are hard to find.. We catch a few in cummings creek


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Not quite a warmouth or a googleye in IMHBO, looks like a green sunfish, but Meadowlark is the one to settle this dispute. Eh, Larry, what is it?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> Not quite a warmouth or a googleye in IMHBO, looks like a green sunfish, but Meadowlark is the one to settle this dispute. Eh, Larry, what is it?


I know 100% that isn't a warmouth, though they are similar in appearance. Both have larger mouths and seem more streamlined than most of the other sunfish, but all of the warmouth I have caught doing sampling are more mottled and a smaller fish overall. The greens have the large mouth, a more stream-lined body, and get larger which is why they should be culled from tanks. They will actually compete with the small bass since their mouth is large enough to eat bigger food items than, say, a bluegill.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep, warmouth and googleye have a more menacing look to them, like a black bass. They are more aggresive in their behavior too, often they will hit a lure much larger than they are.


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

its a greenie for sure

below is a warmouth/rock bass i caught last week..... very rare to catch


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Back in the first half of last century, an old retired rail road engineer taught me at age nine how to trotline. My job was to catch perch below the Oak Street dam in down town San Angelo.
I learned at a early age that you don't keep them "goggle eyes (green sunfish) cause them yellow cat won't bite them." So we never fished with them and caught plenty of yellows out of the Concho River and Spring Creek. Thus another urban legend was born. Til this day I never have tried one for bait.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

That's definitely a green sunfish, no doubt about it.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Green sunfish, google eye, or tank perch are all comman names for that perch... Depends I think were u grew up & what grandpa called them...The second picture is of a true warmouth perch. "SB" here on the colorado that google eye has always been the bait of choice here for yellows...It could be also that they are a hardy perch staying alive on the lines for a couple days with out being belly up the next morning when u run lines..They also handle the hot summer days the best when trying to hold them for baiting on a weekend fishing trip.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I have to agree with SS. It's a Green Sunfish. Warmouth, Rock Bass and Goggle Eye are the same fish. Longier sunfish are a different species. See attached photos. 1st one is a Green sunfish: 2nd one is a Longear Sunfish and the 3rd one is a Warmouth...aka Rock Bass....aka goggle Eye.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I call them warmouths and catch them in the neighborhood pond on a fly rod.....Nothing more fun! 3 weight and a small popper is a ton of fun!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Warmouth are a different fish in the Lepomis genus (_Lepomis gulosus_). They are more mottled in color.
> 
> And i'm not a hundred percent sure that is a longear. It's ear is pretty small compared to a lot of the longear's I've seen. I think it might be a green although I could be wrong.


I stand corrected, after googling warmouth, I see the they are not the same.


----------

